# Movies with Masquerades



## Obfuscated (May 10, 2006)

Hi all! - Glad to see that ENWorld is up and running again.

I'm looking for input from all the other movie afficionados out there for Masquerade Ball scenes or something with a similar feel.

Here's a list of what I have so far:
Eyes Wide Shut
The Man in the Iron Mask
Van Helsing
Phantom of the Opera


And after that I'm a bit stuck.  I know there are tons of them out there, but I just can't think of any right now.


Thanks!


----------



## horacethegrey (May 10, 2006)

Well, the film _Labyrinth _ had a pretty elaborate masquerade ball scene. It was a dream sequence where Sarah, the main character played by a young Jennifer Connelly, is seduced by the Goblin King, played by David Bowie.

Beyond that, I have no other examples.


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 10, 2006)

The Masque of the Red Death - did that not take place during a ball?  

V


----------



## WayneLigon (May 10, 2006)

The Fearless Vampire Killers (1967) has a scene where Sarah is swept up into a masked ball at Kroloch's estate. She dances with him, only to look and see in the giant mirrors that she is apparently alone in the hall (!).


----------



## Dagger75 (May 10, 2006)

The Three Musketeers,  not the Disney one, the good one with Oliver Reed, Richard Chamberlin, Charlton Heston and Christopher Lee as Rochefort

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072281/

 The finale takes place during a ball.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 10, 2006)

Don't the Romeo and Juliet movies have a ball scene as well


----------



## Larcen (May 10, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> ...She dances with him, only to look and see in the giant mirrors that she is apparently alone in the hall (!).




Didn't see the movie, but damn, that's cool...   

My contributions:  
"Ever After" with Drew Barrymore
"A Knight's Tale" wth Heath Ledger
"Dr. Phibes" with Vincent Price (or "Phibes Rises Again" ?)
"Phantom of the Opera"  any of the versions.

Not sure if the first two were masquerade balls, but they did have that feel.

I think also that "Donnie Darko" has a masquerade ball, but not sure.  Heck, any movie with a Halloween party might qualify then!


----------



## Obfuscated (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the awesome contributions so far!

 I still have the nagging feeling that there are a bunch more just beyond memory's reach.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Scribe Ineti (May 12, 2006)

Kenneth Branagh's _Much Ado About Nothing_ has a brief scene with a masquerade.

_Amadeus_ also has a masked ball/party/sort of thing.


----------



## Mistwell (May 12, 2006)

Most movies that take place in Venice have such a scene.  

For example, Casanova, and I think The Thief Lord.


----------

